# Bassmaster Southern Tour - Sam Rayburn



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know that one of our OGF members - Jameson (aka Bassboy883) is fishing at Sam Rayburn (as a co-angler) in the Bassmaster Southern Tour on March 2-4. Jameson drove down with my good friend Nick Prvonozac (Pro)  They will prefish together, but boaters and non-boaters are paired up randomly with other anglers for the tournament.
Also, another good friend, Matt Amedo, is fishing as a boater too  

All three of these men are great guys, and I wish them all the very best of luck!!! 
Marcia


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

I am so glad that Nick is finally back into the big things. Its been a while for him and i really hope that he does well. I also hope that Jameson does good as well. I was origionally supposed to go with Nick but there was no way i could miss that much school. 2 weeks would kill me. so again best of luck to my good buddies.

Joe


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good luck guys. If i remember right, last time Prvonozac fished a big tourney on Rayburn he came in second to some guy named Kevin VanDam, who ever he is.   I wish you all the best.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

hahaha lol, he loves to tell me tht one when i bring it up. lol


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm sure the conditions are a lot different from when Nick last fished Rayburn. There has been a lack of rain in Texas that has a lot of the lake levels down. I'm sure he will find a new spot or two if he has to.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I think that Nick is one of the best bass fishermen in the Ohio valley. I know when fishing tournament against him I'm not so worried about the other anglers half as much as I'm against Nick but he is great guy to talk to and wish him the best. I think that one day he could be the next K.V.D. also good luck to the other guys and hope for them a safey and fun trip.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for making us aware Marcia! Good luck to you guys and make Ohio proud!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Is Nick still with G3 boats not sure what happen there since they closed here.

Mark


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

No Nick is fishing outta his old procraft. I dont believe boat boys are opening this shop back up. For sale signs still on fence. I talked to my buddie the other day and he said 99% they wont open back up.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Got a call this evening from Nick...
The worst possible thing happened to him...He blew his motor!!! He called me at a total loss of what to do. He informed me that B.A.S.S. wouldnt refund his entry fee. Poor thing! He has been down there prefishing for almost two weeks, and his motor blew the day before the tournament! Yup...he was stressed out, and understandibly so. 
Well, the good news is that they were able to link him with a nonboater who actually owned a boat. The nonboater will let Nick use the boat for the first two days of the tournament. But Nick is not permitted to run the main motor. Once stopped, Nick can go up front and run the trolling motor. 
If, oops, I mean..."When" Nick makes it to the final day, I'm pretty sure that he will have a boat to fish out of thanks to my new friend Janet Parker (another WBT Gal). She is from Texas, and when I called her with this insane request for Nick to borrow a complete strangers boat, she reacted immediately and began calling her friends who live by Rayburn for help. She really cracked me up...She asked me what he boat he was running, and when I told her it was a ProCraft, she paused, and then started rambling off the names of her bass friends that fish at Sam Rayburn out of ProCrafts! Now that is a friend! 
So hopefully now Nick can forget about his gimp boat, and concentrate on Sam Rayburn, and getting even for the time that he placed second to the great Kevin Van Dam just a few years back. 
Take a deep breath Nick...relax... I know that you can conquer this lake! Leave your troubles behind, and go kick some Bass Butt!!!! 
Jameson and Matt...Good Luck to both of you! It would be so awesome if you all made the cut  :B


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

That boat has given them nothin but trouble. last year i fished up on erie in the midwest tourny with george (nicks brother) and we had tht damn thing blow a gasket or something. hahaha had 5 bites caught 5 fish and took 3rd with big bass, lol. So for nicks sake he will probably win, just cause tht is his luck. Go get em nick, we're all pullin for ya man!!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

It looks like Nick has a boat for today and tomorrow. If he makes the cut though he will need other arrangements. Marcia contacted one of her friends from the WBT that lives in Texas, Janet Parker, she is making a few calls to see if she can help set Nick up with a boat to use if he needs it.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Well that's the kind of luck he and George have, they always find a way to overcome it though. Best of luck to you Nick. See you in the summer. "J"


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I am so PROUD to say that our OHIO BOYS are kicking some serious behind on Sam Rayburn!!!!!!!!! 
Nick called me and, gosh, he sounded like a new man, now that he didn't have the stress of not having a boat. I'm telling you, my heart broke for him last night...
Anyway, he called to fill me in on the results of the first day....

There are 139 boats competing...

Boaters
Nick Prvonozac is in 7th place with 19.9lbs
Matt Amedeo is in 4th place with 21.00lbs. 

Non-Boaters
Jameson (OGF - Bassboy883) is in 1st place with 13.5

The 1st place weight for the boaters is 25.11lbs, and the difference between 10 and 1st is not much at all!

I am SO happy to see our Ohio guys placing so high while fishing in lakes that they have spent very little time on, when compared to their competition. 

I'm sure Nick will be calling me again tomorrow to let me know tomorrows results, so I will be sure to post them immediately. 

Wouldn't it be awesome if the winner(s) (boater and nonboater) were both from Ohio? Hey..don't laugh! It could definitely happen! :B 

Great job guys!!!!!!

P.S. 
Nick will hopefully come join us here on OGF after he gets back...I'll just tell him that he doesn't have a choice in the matter   
And you too Matt!!! Come and join our fun!


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

I knew it. I talked to nick tonight and he told me that he was sight fishing today. had the 5 lber on the second cast!! from wht i gathered he plans on sight fishing again tomarrow just cruising and lookin for more bedded fish. I didnt get to talk to jameson but nick said tht he is on cloud nine right now. Lets go guys keep it up and bring it back to the buckeye state!!! 

Joe


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Now you guys and gals realize why we lose so much money fishin tournaments up here.These guys might be good huh?LOL!Its nice to know you get to fish against some of the best competition right here at home!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Vmax- You said it. It wouldn't be any fun to fish the tourneys if the competition wasn't so fierce! It's a great feeling if you do beat any of these great anglers.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Buckeye pimpn'- I swear off talkn about anyone fishn till it's over- but couldnt resist- GET EM!!!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

If its sight fishin, you can bet Matt will be at or near the top as he is one of the two best sight fisherman I know. The other one fishes Portage too and each fear/respect each other. Good Luck to all Buckeye boys!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Anybody that wants to follow the tournament can goto 

www.bassfan.com and on the right of the screen there is a article on the

tournament.

Mark


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweet news, good luck guys.


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

Hers a link to the full feild boaters and non-boaters.
http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...page=tourn_06_SouthernTour_Rayburn_Day1_stand


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

So happy for the Ohio guys! Would love to see the kid (bassboy883) do really well, in his first major tournament. Because I taught him everything he knows, well, ALMOST! Good luck guys!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck guys, bring it back to ohio!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh gosh..This is great  Our Ohio guys are holding their own down on Sam Rayburn! 
They ALL made the cut and will be fishing on the last day  :B 

Here are the results after day 2...

Nick  has moved up, and is now in 6th place! 
Day two weight - 17.13 lbs. for a two day total of 37.06 lbs.

Matt has also moved up, and is now in 3rd place
Day two weight - 17.13 lbs for a two day total of 38.13

Jameson slipped from 1st place to 12th, but still doing great!
Day two weight was 4 lbs for a two day total of 17.05lbs

Gary Klein is in 7th place with a total two day weight of 35.9 lbs.

First Place combined weight is an impressive 52.00 lbs! 
That's Rayburn for you! :B 

How exciting is this?????? These guys are awesome!!!!
All from Ohio and all made the cut...wow


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

They ought to be knockin the socks off of em today down there. Bright sunny skys and a light east wind. Perfect for the sight fishermen. They should be able to see those deep beds better today. Should be an exiting finish.

Good luck Nick, Matt and Jammie, you guys are doing awesome! I'm proud.

G


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

Final day at Sam Rayburn.

Nick 6th place! GO NICK! (tied with Gary Klein!)
Matt dropped to 17th
Jameson came in 32nd on the co-anglers

GOOD JOB GUYS!!!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Way to go Nick...Matt....Jameson....See ya on the water!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Nick just called  
And yup...he was a Happy Camper :B 
And to think that he was just SO ready to pack it all up and head home because of his boat situation...that would have been tragic!
All I can say is that I am SO proud of all of these guys for such an amazing accomplishment. 
Think about it...4 Ohio guys went down, and 3 made the final cut! 
Not only are these guys tops at what they do, but they are also are such genuine people.  
Thanks for making Ohio look so good Nick, Matt, and Jameson  
Now get your butts in here and start shmoozing with us!!!! 
Marcia


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

awesome job, you guys make Ohio anglers proud


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well now that we're all home safe and sound and everyone has the results I'd like to take the time to thank everyone for their support on the home front. I wish I could have finished a little better but thats the trouble with being a co-angler, I had no say in where to fish, and theres not much I could have done different so I'm proud of myself for hammering away out on the water and getting the fish I did. Its tough when the pros are sight fishing in some shallow creeks and they leave nothing for you to really fish. My goal in going down there was to make the top fifty and I did that and I learned alot as well. I had a blast and can't wait to get back out on the water. Thanks again to everyone for their support.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Job well done everyone! Good job hangin' tough in there Nick. Matt, even though you slipped a little on the last day, still a good tournament.
Jameson, your right, thats all you can ask for is to make the cut in your first event and take home some bassmaster money! It's got to have been awesome to have led that thing for a day, the guy everyone was talking about! Good job.




g


----------

